# Native Slayer Propel 13



## Bo Keifus

Hey guys, I wanted to post up and let everyone know that the new Native Slayer Propel's are in stock at PKS finally and you should go check them out! I've had the privilege to take it out the past few days and I have enjoyed it a lot! The newest version of the Propel Drive is super quiet and has been improved upon from the previous model. It's geared better and also much more comfortable to pedal since they shortened the crank arms. Its very easy to cruise at 3mph and it will go a lot faster if you get on it. It also appears that Native solved the cavitation problem that was so annoying with their Mariner! They have also added tons of tracks on it so you can mount stuff pretty much anywhere on it which is super cool. It comes stock with a rod holder thats right beside you and it's grown on me every time I use it. Plenty of room to add flush mounts or other accessories. It's also very stable and easy to stand up in.

Here's a short video I made from when I took it out yesterday and put it to the test! If you have any questions about it post them up and I'll be glad to give an honest opinion about any aspect of the boat!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Its definitely a cool yak. I would have one already but with no time now $2300 will go a long ways on my boat rebuild.


----------



## Rmalone850

Great looking kayak, I'm planning on getting one over the next couple days.


----------



## jmunoz

I can't watch the video for some reason 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Katartizo

jmunoz said:


> I can't watch the video for some reason
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


Top right of thread, display mode. I have to do it every time almost.

Oh yeah, I saw what you found at tournament. Did they ever figure out why the guy died?


----------



## Katartizo

Bo Keifus said:


> Hey guys, I wanted to post up and let everyone know that the new Native Slayer Propel's are in stock at PKS finally and you should go check them out! I've had the privilege to take it out the past few days and I have enjoyed it a lot! The newest version of the Propel Drive is super quiet and has been improved upon from the previous model. It's geared better and also much more comfortable to pedal since they shortened the crank arms. Its very easy to cruise at 3mph and it will go a lot faster if you get on it. It also appears that Native solved the cavitation problem that was so annoying with their Mariner! They have also added tons of tracks on it so you can mount stuff pretty much anywhere on it which is super cool. It comes stock with a rod holder thats right beside you and it's grown on me every time I use it. Plenty of room to add flush mounts or other accessories. It's also very stable and easy to stand up in.
> 
> Here's a short video I made from when I took it out yesterday and put it to the test! If you have any questions about it post them up and I'll be glad to give an honest opinion about any aspect of the boat!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6-f2mEJocc


I have the Mariner. PKS had a Mariner and Slayer sitting next to each other. I really like the Slayer. Especially the raised seat. Seems like it has more storage space also. As I've said before, I hope my wife decides she needs one also!


----------



## speckhunter944

I have a Mariner and my wife likes it. I showed her a pic of the slayer in the ********** (pink) color and she ready to get one.


----------



## Night Wing

Nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bo Keifus

*For anyone that is interested in demoing the Slayer propel feel free to PM me or post on here. I'd be glad to meet you on the water somewhere locally to let you try it out whether it's just for a few minutes or even if you want to fish all day long!*


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bo Keifus said:


> For anyone that is interested in demoing the Slayer propel feel free to PM me or post on here. I'd be glad to meet you on the water somewhere locally to let you try it out whether it's just for a few minutes or even if you want to fish all day long!


Kudos man. Way to look out


----------



## jbs_bama

What all mods/additions have you done to your slayer?


----------



## Bo Keifus

I've added 2 flush mount rod holders, a fish finder, and I have a Scotty rod tube on mighty mounts w slide track adapters


----------



## Ridefish

Just bought one today. Can't wait to get it on the water Saturday.


----------



## jbs_bama

Cool, I've added 2 flush mounts, and 2 ram tubes that have the ram gear trac attachments. I haven't added a fish finder yet. It's a pretty cool kayak. I want to add an under seat storage pouch eventually. 

Ridefish, Congrats on the new propel. You will love it.


----------



## Ridefish

Thanks. I want to get that under seat storage bag too. I got rod holders mounted on the rear tracks and one opposite of the flush mount it comes with. I already have my gps and fish finder combo I was going to put on my Ride but now I'll put it on the Slayer. I'm sure there will be a few more mods once I get it out and see what's up. Ready for morning.


----------

